# Speedsolving wiki: List of Cubing Memes



## macky (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Cubing_Memes

Please add info.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 17, 2011)

lolben? (I don't know enough to actually make that).


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 17, 2011)

loben


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the few things that started lolben


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone actually know anything about lolben?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 17, 2011)

I added links for Smerbia. I didn't make a write up though, unsure whether there's more history to it besides the thread.

P.S. Macky, all the Wiki pages your adding are great.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2011)

yes. people know the origin of lolben. 

once upon a time when speedsolving was young. a user happen to come across the board and the board appealed to him. his name was....ben1996123. Now ben1996123 created a video (actually several) of him solving which was was obviously hax (here's one). People frowned upon him and became violent. Rants were thrown and flames of the intarwebz grew into hell on screen. Thus when the forum's flame finally receded, people became less violent to the user and instead of creating a long post that would cause the population to go tl;dr, we simply shortened our flames to a simple...lolben. Now we laugh at it when we look back. Seeing how lolben he was and to remind ourselves that we should not hax. So lolben we thank you.....ntrly but still. So whenever we see an erroneous claim or video hax, we simply lolben.


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> yes. people know the origin of lolben.
> 
> once upon a time when speedsolving was young. a user happen to come across the board and the board appealed to him. his name was....ben1996123. Now ben1996123 created a video (actually several) of him solving which was was obviously hax (here's one). People frowned upon him and became violent. Rants were thrown and flames of the intarwebz grew into hell on screen. Thus when the forum's flame finally receded, people became less violent to the user and instead of creating a long post that would cause the population to go tl;dr, we simply shortened our flames to a simple...lolben. Now we laugh at it when we look back. Seeing how lolben he was and to remind ourselves that we should not hax. So lolben we thank you.....ntrly but still


 
make sense.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26073-Gigaminx-18-12.57


----------



## macky (Jan 17, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> yes. people know the origin of lolben.
> 
> once upon a time when speedsolving was young. a user happen to come across the board and the board appealed to him. his name was....ben1996123. Now ben1996123 created a video (actually several) of him solving which was was obviously hax (here's one). People frowned upon him and became violent. Rants were thrown and flames of the intarwebz grew into hell on screen. Thus when the forum's flame finally receded, people became less violent to the user and instead of creating a long post that would cause the population to go tl;dr, we simply shortened our flames to a simple...lolben. Now we laugh at it when we look back. Seeing how lolben he was and to remind ourselves that we should not hax. So lolben we thank you.....ntrly but still


 
Can you write something like this on the wiki?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 17, 2011)

Speedcubin


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2011)

Or you could just use Petrus


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

macky said:


> Can you write something like this on the wiki?


 
lolk

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-seconds-video.-The-umm...-quot-fake-quot-one

the original lolben thread


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

The article about lolben is just perfect...


edit: May I have permission to add stuff? I get this message: "You do not have permission to edit this page, for the following reason:
The action you have requested is limited to users in one of the groups: Users, emailconfirmed."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

Just juiced up the Orangina article as one of the people there for the whole story. lol it's funny because it's part orange juice


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 18, 2011)

F2L After Zeroing


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

Zeroing was cool :T


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really a cubing meme, but it's something the forum has played around before.
The Game


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't add anything because I forgot my password, but you should add this. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 18, 2011)

What about FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 18, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> lolk
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-seconds-video.-The-umm...-quot-fake-quot-one
> 
> the original lolben thread


 

I had a gist of what lolben was about, but after reading that link, I decided to follow up on a couple other lolben threads. Needless to say, I facepalmed the entire time. I just couldn't believe it was that bad.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2011)

Needs moar speedcubin.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 18, 2011)

This?








I actually like this video for some strange reason.

(The solver is Yish btw)


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

omg yes, we need more yish.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The article about lolben is just perfect...
> 
> 
> edit: May I have permission to add stuff? I get this message: "You do not have permission to edit this page, for the following reason:
> The action you have requested is limited to users in one of the groups: Users, emailconfirmed."



Hmm, you should be able to make edits to all pages (besides Smerbia, that is protected, for 'reasons'). You can add algs, that I know so this is strange.

All users are in both those groups, did you check if you was logged in?



Kian said:


> omg yes, we need more yish.



Yay! Yish, I had totaly forgotten that...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Hmm, you should be able to make edits to all pages (besides Smerbia, that is protected, for 'reasons'). You can add algs, that I know so this is strange.
> 
> All users are in both those groups, did you check if you was logged in?


How do I log in to my speedsolving wiki account? The layout changed recently, there's no login button at the top nor anywhere visible to me on the page.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG, I wish I knew  I'm looking all over but can't find it either :/

I go look some more...

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_Cubing_Memes&action=edit

Can you edit if you click that link?

It seems PJK integreted both SS and the wiki to work under the same account. It may be some bugs around.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I had a gist of what lolben was about, but after reading that link, I decided to follow up on a couple other lolben threads. Needless to say, I facepalmed the entire time. I just couldn't believe it was that bad.


 
oh it was....it was....



MichaelP. said:


> What about FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm?



The secret to be revealed D:


----------



## Joël (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, this is offtopic, but the wiki isn't working for me:



> Fatal error: Call to a member function getID() on a non-object in /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/wiki/includes/vbMediaWikiAuthPlugin.php on line 136



Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> OMG, I wish I knew  I'm looking all over but can't find it either :/
> 
> I go look some more...
> 
> ...


The link didn't work when I tried it yesterday, but it's working now.

Speedcubin has been added.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

sarah is a grammar nazi


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2011)

Joël said:


> Hey guys, this is offtopic, but the wiki isn't working for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on?



See this thread : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26867-Wiki-not-working&p=519070#post519070

It is probably the "ë"


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 18, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow. I seriously cannot believe this kid.
I just don't understand what goes on in their heads.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

Malt liquor has been added.

edit:
"I accidentally a 5x5" has been added, but no article yet. Does anyone remember enough about it to write an article?


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2011)

I fixed up the or you could just use petrus one. It took some intense searching to find that thread. I actually found it very quickly using lots of settings in the advanced search.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

do people remember "no parity no martini"


----------



## Tord (Jan 18, 2011)

*This?*

Indubitably DNF, but _can anybody do faster?_

.40 "tower" by David Woner :>


----------



## Owen (Jan 18, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> do people remember "no parity no martini"


 
I do.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm strange. I can't edit stuff from my computer but I can do so from a computer at my school.

Can someone add "I can't go because I live in ___ but you should have ___, just a suggestion"? It's from this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16231-Belleview-Open-2009-(unofficial)


----------



## macky (Jan 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> I fixed up the or you could just use petrus one. It took some intense searching to find that thread. I actually found it very quickly using lots of settings in the advanced search.


Could you provide a description of the thread and the said quote tree? How does "or you could just Petrus" "represent" it?

[edit] Sela, done.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 18, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> What about FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm?


 
*cough* b-i-t-c-h-e-s


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 19, 2011)

Skewb added. 

Here's my article for it. I have a feeling that someone will edit it, just like Waffo's lolben article was edited.



Spoiler



Andrew Kang loves skewbs (July 2010) 

In the third episode of the cubecast podcast [www.cubecastpodcast.com Cubecast-Podcast], Andrew Kang, the host, revealed that he absolutely loves skewbs. Andrew's love for the skewb event is one of the biggest on-going themes of the podcast, as it gets brought up several times each episode. He also knows everything there is to know about skewbs, and other cube-shaped puzzles that do not turn like a 3x3x3.




I'm also adding a few others at the moment.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 19, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Skewb added.
> 
> Here's my article for it. I have a feeling that someone will edit it, just like Waffo's lolben article was edited.
> 
> ...



You know, I always thought Andrew hated skewb. He must not be able to hold in his obvious love for it.


----------



## nathanajah (Jan 19, 2011)

Edited "speedcubin?".
It doesn't have 8 identical option of "speedcubin", but it has 7 option of "speedcubin" and an option of "speedclubbin".

EDIT: "Sorry! We could not process your edit due to a loss of session data. Please try again. If it still does not work, try logging out and logging back in."
I just have to edit it again then.

EDIT2: I don't know why, but the edit worked.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 19, 2011)

nathanajah said:


> Edited "speedcubin?".
> It doesn't have 8 identical option of "speedcubin", but it has 7 option of "speedcubin" and an option of "speedclubbin".
> 
> EDIT: "Sorry! We could not process your edit due to a loss of session data. Please try again. If it still does not work, try logging out and logging back in."
> ...


Some mod added "speedclubbin" in the poll, it was originally all speedcubin.


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2011)

macky said:


> Could you provide a description of the thread and the said quote tree? How does "or you could just Petrus" "represent" it?


 
I made it a whole lot more descriptive, hopefully it is better now.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fazt?


----------



## ianini (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh Bellview Open...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2011)

The "Possibly the Fastest Almost Not Really Magic Solve"? And a local Melbourne cubing meme, J-line "0.3 magic, but I THINK I MIGHT'VE stopped the timer early". (too unknown to be added)
I'm surprised 3q made it there, compared to this  (ottothedog)
I might make a short article...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm surprised 3q made it there, compared to this  (ottothedog)


 Why are you surprised that it made it there? Anyone here can add anything.  I thought it was memorable, but if you don't think it's worthy then feel free to delete it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone needs to add "Nobody does the F perm." I don't know all the details, so someone who knows better should add it. Like blade740.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ist of people who do the F Perm&single=Single


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Why are you surprised that it made it there? Anyone here can add anything.  I thought it was memorable, but if you don't think it's worthy then feel free to delete it.


Yeah, but on the other hand:
- only a few people were interested enough to follow it and use it later (and make derivatives of the joke)
- it didn't really spread from person to person, as much as being one post that some people found funny
- it's not even cubing related, just something Chinese people say on the internet


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand:
> - only a few people were interested enough to follow it and use it later (and make derivatives of the joke)
> - it didn't really spread from person to person, as much as being one post that some people found funny
> - it's not even cubing related, just something Chinese people say on the internet


Fair enough, I'll delete it.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2011)

The page is coming along nicely, with only a couple of wee exceptions. I must say the Y-perm one is really annoying, I think the gist of it is this: "you don't know what this means. If you want to know what it means you'll need to find out." Which defeats the point of having it in the wiki at all.
Anyway, if more info isn't added it's understandable, check out this Captcha I had while trying to edit the page:






:confused:


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 25, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I must say the Y-perm one is really annoying, I think the gist of it is this: "you don't know what this means. If you want to know what it means you'll need to find out." Which defeats the point of having it in the wiki at all.


 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Don't see the reasoning to have it on a page that is supposed to explain them.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Don't see the reasoning to have it on a page that is supposed to explain them.


 
The reason why the isn't a full explanation there is that if you look at that thread Joel made he said he didn't want it to be ruined. Even though the thread is dead now I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to fully explain it.

edit: w/e, it's been added


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 25, 2011)

Godmil said:


> The page is coming along nicely, with only a couple of wee exceptions. I must say the Y-perm one is really annoying, I think the gist of it is this: "you don't know what this means. If you want to know what it means you'll need to find out." Which defeats the point of having it in the wiki at all.
> Anyway, if more info isn't added it's understandable, check out this Captcha I had while trying to edit the page:
> 
> 
> ...


 


That's normal, here's a guide to Captcha. Spoilered for expletives.
I have seen orange slices and tie fighters.



Spoiler


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 25, 2011)

What about the "EPIC FAIL" comments on Tim Major's video about avoiding parity?
I know he deleted the video, but there's still that image edited by Waffo(?).

edit: "epic noob" sorry


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 25, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> What about the "EPIC FAIL" comments on Tim Major's video about avoiding parity?
> I know he deleted the video, but there's still that image edited by Waffo(?).


 That was Tim Major's video?!
Lolololol. I crack up everytime I see that picture.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> What about the "EPIC FAIL" comments on Tim Major's video about avoiding parity?
> I know he deleted the video, but there's still that image edited by Waffo(?).


 http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133521992276_841802276_2377349_2723515_n.jpg
http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg


----------



## Owen (Jan 25, 2011)

What about hug hey?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2011)

Owen said:


> What about hug hey?


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/in...h_American_cubers.27_names_.28January_2010.29


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the portion of me liking Skewbs is incorrect. Please fix asap.


----------



## celli (Jan 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133521992276_841802276_2377349_2723515_n.jpg
> http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg


 
sigh... wish I were there


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 25, 2011)

It seems like a lot of the stuff on the page right now is jokes between just 4 or 5 people, and not really the whole cubing community, stuff like "Same thing happened to me with some other pants" isn't really widespread enough to be considered a meme, imo. I also agree with Godmil that if the story behind the FRURUF one isn't going to be added, the whole thing should be removed.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133521992276_841802276_2377349_2723515_n.jpg
> http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg


 
LMAO I remember the video but never saw those pics before


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'm pretty sure the portion of me liking Skewbs is incorrect. Please fix asap.


 
Uh oh... So we shouldn't have bought you a case of skewbs to celebrate 10 episodes of Cubecast? :s ...... Anyone want to buy a case of skewbs then?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2011)

Just added this pic to the "I accidentally a 5x5" article.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2011)

prå.


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Someone needs to add "Nobody does the F perm." I don't know all the details, so someone who knows better should add it. Like blade740.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ist of people who do the F Perm&single=Single


 
Is this related?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2969-EPGY-California-Open-2008-Results


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2011)

Baian Liu said:


> Is this related?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2969-EPGY-California-Open-2008-Results


 
A bit. I think this one is better, though:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9162


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 27, 2011)

Not at that page but also a lolarticle I just created : [wiki]Fail Method[/wiki]

I'm sure it is more to say about it, add up!


----------



## irontwig (Jan 27, 2011)

Face by face is pretty fun; I block build the first one, then use comms for the rest. : )


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it does work if you know commutators (noobs does not). I know Per Fredlund solved the cube pretty quickly the first time just because of knowledge in group theory. The approach was probably something like yours.


----------



## Joël (Feb 7, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I must say the Y-perm one is really annoying, I think the gist of it is this: "you don't know what this means. If you want to know what it means you'll need to find out." Which defeats the point of having it in the wiki at all.


 
Yeah, I am also not a big fan of having it in the wiki... But if it's in the wiki anyway, maybe it's good if I clear up a thing or 2 about it:

First of all, the reason I wanted to keep the whole thing a 'secret' is that I did not want his name or the incident to be mentioned in the thread. The reason is that something like this can haunt someone for the rest of his/her life. Google remembers everything. That's why I kindly request to remove the name of the cuber in question from that part of that wiki page as soon as possible. The WCA also requested this at the time the incident took place, and I think we should respect it.

Second, I was the person who logged into the chat to post that line, after chatting with the cuber in question on MSN... And yes, now that I think about it, I might have used his name for kicks. In my chat with him, he himself claimed he used FRUR'U'F' as some kind of Y-perm with some flipped edges and twisted corners, and similarly RUR'U'R'FRF' as an R-perm with some side-effects. Even though that is totally possible, from doing a reconstruction myself, I knew he was full of ****.


----------



## macky (Feb 7, 2011)

Edited. Thanks for that. We all know it's a controversial topic. Rather than opening a can of worms, I'd prefer keep the section to something like the edit I just made. Let me know if that looks okay.

By the way, there are several other controversial topics in cubing. I told this to Chris earlier, and I'll say this again: "I believe in incremental improvements of the wiki. We don't need to get it completely right the first time. I think it's more important to first write up, in rough, an article for everything that deserves one."


----------



## Joël (Feb 7, 2011)

macky said:


> Edited. Thanks for that. We all know it's a controversial topic. Rather than opening a can of worms, I'd prefer keep the section to something like the edit I just made. Let me know if that looks okay.


 
Wow, that was fast . Thanks, looks much better to me this way.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

Joël said:


> Wow, that was fast . Thanks, looks much better to me this way.


Webcache showed the truth, and I have saved the original article. If the article is true, then there is no reason to remove it.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Webcache showed the truth, and I have saved the original article. If the article is true, then there is no reason to remove it.


 


Joël said:


> First of all, the reason I wanted to keep the whole thing a 'secret' is that I did not want his name or the incident to be mentioned in the thread. The reason is that something like this can haunt someone for the rest of his/her life. [...] The WCA also requested this at the time the incident took place, and I think we should respect it.



..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 11, 2011)

How bout the famous Sexy Move?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 11, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> How bout the famous Sexy Move?


 
I think that would more warrant an actual Wiki article, because it's actually a move sequence... not a meme exactly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2011)

Please add Lubix Superior and Jawdrop


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 31, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Please add Lubix Superior and Jawdrop


A single joke thread should not be considered a "meme" (unless there has been a lot more joking about this than I've noticed – I try to stay out of the hardware forum). Adding these seems like encouraging people to come up with ludicrous ideas instead of working on something useful. It might be a fine line between this and the alots, but I would advocate being more selective here.


----------



## EricReese (May 31, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> A single joke thread should not be considered a "meme" (unless there has been a lot more joking about this than I've noticed – I try to stay out of the hardware forum). Adding these seems like encouraging people to come up with ludicrous ideas instead of working on something useful. It might be a fine line between this and the alots, but I would advocate being more selective here.


 
I know there are still jokes on facebook about it, but theres nothing in threads about it that I have seen


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 12, 2013)

(This is not an intentional necro-post.)

But what about the recent Miley Solves we have been seeing?

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_cubing_memes#Miley_Solves


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think that's a meme. People know memes, I think that's a niche thing that's not at all forum-wide.

However, the LUBIX ones fall under the same category.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure if a fad event that a few people did really counts as a meme. It's not really part of the common collective culture, or something I'd expect everyone who is active in the community to recognize.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 13, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if a fad event that a few people did really counts as a meme. It's not really part of the common collective culture, or something I'd expect everyone who is active in the community to recognize.



It should become a part of our collective culture though!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2013)

You can't force a meme. Don't try. If it were funny (it's not) then it would have become a meme.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> It should become a part of our collective culture though!



wtf ? What's the point of just doing random solves or averages on some given crappy song ?

At least alots, for example, are funny.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 25, 2017)

Can someone add the "Just as my SD Card Runs Out" and "Woah is that a 10x10?!" Memes?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't like that a meme and staple of the community is bullying someone just because they're fast... (in reference to ben1996123)


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 26, 2017)

Sa967St said:


> Speedcubin


I prefer speedcubin actually


----------

